# weight limits



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

ignore those weight limits. you will do just fine on a 156. They put those up there cause for some reason they think that like height, your weight automatically determines your board size. The board will be nice and flexy too =)

Edit: Let me rephrase, YOU at your weight should ignore those limits, 190 is not really that heavy, however someone at 250 lbs prob should pay a little attention to the limits and not buy a 148 or something.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Twin.... I appreciate your response.... Looks like its the 156 then


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm 205lbs. riding 155 boards.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

if all you ever want to ride is hard pack or pounded piste then sure a shorter than recommended board will work. in fact, a shorter board will allow you to spin and turn more quickly. i learnt on a plank that was about 8cm shorter than recommended.

if you want to savour some soft stuff tho, then you are likely to struggle on a shorty unless you maintain stupid speeds.

you will be hard pushed to damage even the shortest board, whatever your weight; they are strong things. length vs body weight is important due to the distribution of your mass thru the area of the board's surface and thus into the squishy snow you are floating on.

height has got nothing to do with anything.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Weight is the biggest factor when determining board size.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

I am the same weight as you and 5-11 I have been riding a Custom 159 for years from ice to Utah Powder.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

twin89 said:


> ignore those weight limits. you will do just fine on a 156. They put those up there cause for some reason they think that like height, your weight automatically determines your board size. The board will be nice and flexy too =)
> 
> Edit: Let me rephrase, YOU at your weight should ignore those limits, 190 is not really that heavy, however someone at 250 lbs prob should pay a little attention to the limits and not buy a 148 or something.


I'm sorry, this is the single worst advice next to people sizing snowboarders based on height. Weight is the *MAJOR* determinant when choosing a board.

With that said, the weight limits are there for a very good reason. The intended flex of the board is designed for people within that weight range. However, what I think my good friend is trying to say is that you shouldn't take those weight suggestions as gospel. They are meant to give you a starting point. From a 163, you can go lower for more flex and control, or go higher for less flex and less control, but more float and speed. You also need to realize that some boards are inherently "flexy" or as people call them... Noodles. These are mainly park boards. You don't want to go too low if the board is already flexy for your suggested size.

Another factor you need to consider is your riding style. Are you in the park most? Then go with a smaller board for more control. Do you ride powder (fresh, natural, fluffy snow)? Then go with a longer board for better float. In the powder situation, a 190lb person on a 156 board is going to have his back leg burning like a mofo by the end of the run even if it is set-back. Do you ride all-mountain? Then the suggested weight is great for that type + or - 2cm.

Now, with a Rocker board, you can definitely go lower than normal and still have excellent powder performance. This is due to the shape of the board that naturally gives you more float and control.

I am 5'9 (height does not matter unless you are extremely abnormal like 7'5 100lbs), 175-180lbs, size 9.5 boots and I ride a 158. I am a freerider that likes to do flatland tricks. I don't do park. If I rode park, I'd hop on a 155 or 156.

I tried my friends Custom X (no rocker) 156cm, and I did not like it. I had a lot of control, but it was too slow for me. That's another factor with longer boards. You get more speed.

I'm not sure what size options are available to you, but I think a 157 or 158 would suit you really well.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

brown_boarder said:


> I am 5'10 and weigh 85-88kg (190lbs). I want to get a Burton Custom V Rocker but it is telling me because of my weight I would need a 163. I was thinking of getting a 156 or 159.
> 
> The question I have is what happens if you ride a board that is less than your weight limit?
> 
> ...


You want the 56. If you're deep pow you can set it back all the way and it'll float you through anything.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

people put way too much into those things. I'm 270 and ride a 159 wide Rome Riff and I killed it in thigh deep pow at Northstar last weekend. 

You can ride anything, it comes down to personal preference and what trade-offs you're willing to make.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm 5'6 and weigh 180, I ride a 151. I feel out of place on anything bigger than a 153.


----------



## JeremyC34 (Oct 27, 2013)

if i weigh 300 pounds can i ride a 160 cm board


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Honestly it isn't going to make that much of a difference.

I'm 5'9 and 150lbs. I ride a 156, 157, and 161. 

I am more of a freerider and powder hound than anything else. However, I have no problem doing park laps.


----------



## Karlas (Oct 21, 2021)

Sup folks.

I have at mind to buy for myself free ride board ( Nitro Beast 2022 Marcus&Torger Edit).
I have readed all your themes and first my choice with board is seeing good, but what with this board if I’m 1.95 hight and 90kg~.
Is it gona fit?
Have a great winter!


----------

